

Just launched Scholar spot.com free educational videos - jseek
http://www.scholarspot.com

======
jseek
Just launched this project a couple days ago, took me about 2weeks to develop.
Tired of being brainwashed by television, I developed this as a solution.

The site is still very early phase, and will evolve over time. Your feedback
is appreciated.

------
hs
errr ... scholars' pot?

